# Academic calls for significant increase in immigration to help turn Canada into a wor



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Immigration rates should be increased to help lift the Canadian population to 100 million and turn it into a*leading world power, it is claimed. According to Irvin Studin of the University of Toronto there is considerable strategic power that could be*wielded by 100 million Canadians occupying a vast territory rich in natural resources, technology and strong*national [...]

Click to read the full news article: Academic calls for significant increase in immigration to help turn Canada into a world power...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

